# How are the beornings named?



## Celeborn (Mar 8, 2002)

I am wondering how the beornings are named. If i could figure out what they called gandalf in the hobbit.... Would they use elvish names since they live so close to the elves in the kingdom of mirkwood?


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 9, 2002)

Isnt it because of Beorn in the Hobbit?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 10, 2002)

They would be named anyway they would want. Although they are of the house of beor (men). ....... beorn maybe??


----------



## Diabless (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mina Pitcher _
> *Isnt it because of Beorn in the Hobbit?  *



I don't know what beornings are but Mina makes sense because the Eorlingas are named after Eorl the Young right?


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 12, 2002)

Why thanku!! At least _someone_ agrees with me... *glares at Bill The Pony*


----------

